# Recall games



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm looking for a variety of ways to practice recall with charley. any suggestions anyone?


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Have you seen the calling all havs fourm, I used that with Miller, and I let him off the lead now. I also play come chase me, I put him in a sit stay and walk around 6 feet from him, then I call him to me and start running away from him, so he chases me untill I stop, then I get him to sit and I get hold of his collar and give him a treat so that he gets used to sombody grabbing his collar because, what good is it if he will come to you, but will not let you grab his collar. Also, dont spoil the recall by calling him for things he dosent like, like a bath, or for Millers case, putting on his harness. Another game you can play is hide and seek. Put Him in a sit stay and hide out of his site. Call him to come to you and when he does, praise him and give him a treat! Have fun!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Charleysmom said:


> I'm looking for a variety of ways to practice recall with charley. any suggestions anyone?


A great one for young puppies is to have two people sit at opposite ends of a long hallway, and call him back and forth. At this point, don't use the word that willbe his final "call word". Instead, call his name, pat the floor, say, "Pup, pup, pup!" whatever attracts his attention. If he has a collar on, grab that as he approaches, otherwise, gently grab HIM with your hands, just enough to restrain him a bit. Then give him a treat, let him go, and have the other person call him. Pretty soon, he'll be zooming back and forth.

Once you've done it a number of times in the hall, try it in less confined areas. Only when he is really reliable about going back and forth should you use your call "cue", and then, only when he is ALREADY on the way back to you. You want to set him up to ALWAYS have a 90% OR BETTER response rate to your cue. If you are not getting a 90% response rate, make it easier for a while.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

that sounds like a great game. and the idea of calling when he's already on his way - so smart. wondering - do you know any games without two people that I can just play with him on my own?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Charleysmom said:


> that sounds like a great game. and the idea of calling when he's already on his way - so smart. wondering - do you know any games without two people that I can just play with him on my own?


Have you done any clicker training or attention games with him? The first thing you need to do is to get him paying attention to you. Then start doing ANYTHING to attract his attention and get him stared towards you. (other than bribing him with food!) again, once he'll respond and come toward you pretty regularly, start using your recall cue when you are SURE he's on his way to you. Then treat and tell him how wonderful he is.

And, as others have said, make sure you never EVER call him to you for anything he won't like, like a bath, or to go in the house when he's having fun outside. In these instances, YOU should go get HIM. You want him to think that coming to you when you call him is the most fun EVER!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Charleysmom said:


> that sounds like a great game. and the idea of calling when he's already on his way - so smart. wondering - do you know any games without two people that I can just play with him on my own?


The running and calling him to you is a fun game, and when he catches up to you, you can give him a treat or play tug, which ever he likes!


----------

